

Understanding CSS linear-gradients - robin_reala
https://medium.com/@patrickbrosset/do-you-really-understand-css-linear-gradients-631d9a895caf

======
guidopallemans
It's kind of ironc that the gradient at the top of the page is just an image

Of course medium doesn't allow css editing, but still

